# Datenbankanwendung



## xerion21 (16. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schon wieder und ja ich habe schon wieder ein neues Projekt bekommen 
Dieses mal geht es um folgendes:

Ich soll für unseren Verein eine Datenbankanwendung schreiben, in denen man verschiedene Daten speichern kann (Spielerdaten, Termine, etc).
Die Datenbank läuft bei mir auf meinem kleinen PI (mysql).

Aber es müssen folgende Punkte abgedeckt sein:
plattformübergreifende Software (Mac, Windows)
es sollte möglich sein, verschiedene Reports zu erstellen und diese auszudrucken bzw als pdf zu exportieren
Verschieden Exporte (Vcard, pdf, ...)

Leider habe ich so kein Bock nun wieder alles von Grund auf zu schreiben... Gibt es hier nicht eine einfache Variante, von mir aus eine ein wenig unsaubere  ? 
Ich habe mich schon in Java probiert, aber nach 4000 Zeilen hatte ich so keine Lust mehr auf die Sprache 
Am liebsten hätte ich das auf nem SAP-System gemacht, aber das kann ja keiner bezahlen  


Danke für eure Hilfe 

Ach ja am besten sollte das schon gestern fertig sein


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Feb 2015)

Moin, 

ja, nee ..... ist klar :noe:

Wenn überhaupt dann gehört das wohl eher hier hin:
http://www.java-forum.org/softwareentwickler-and-programmierer-jobs/

Gruß Klaus


----------



## xerion21 (17. Feb 2015)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, nee ..... ist klar :noe:
> 
> ...



ja deine Antwort hilft einem auch super weiter...

dann soll es bitte ein Mod verschieben


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Feb 2015)

Moin,


xerion21 hat gesagt.:


> ja deine Antwort hilft einem auch super weiter...


nix für ungut, aber was erwartest Du?
Du klatscht einfach ein paar Infos in der Raum ... und dann ??

Dies ist ein Forum von Usern für User!
Poste ggf. Deinen Ansatz und stell' konkrete Fragen dazu!
Da wird keiner einfach so Deine Arbeit machen - oder wenn, dann eben nur gegen entsprechende Bezahlung!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## xerion21 (17. Feb 2015)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> nix für ungut, aber was erwartest Du?
> Du klatscht einfach ein paar Infos in der Raum ... und dann ??
> ...



es soll auch niemand meine Arbeit machen... Das habe ich doch gar nicht gefragt...

Meine Frage war: Ob jemand ein einfaches Tool / Sprache kennt, mit der man diese Anforderungen einfach umsetzen kann, ohne das Rad großartig neu erfinden zu müssen....


----------



## Ruzmanz (18. Feb 2015)

Schau bei Github vorbei ...


----------



## Joose (19. Feb 2015)

xerion21 hat gesagt.:


> es soll auch niemand meine Arbeit machen... Das habe ich doch gar nicht gefragt...



Indirekt schon  



xerion21 hat gesagt.:


> Meine Frage war: Ob jemand ein einfaches Tool / Sprache kennt .....



Java wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Eine ganz andere Ansatz wäre Joomla und ein passendes Modul (keine Ahnung ob es sowas gibt, da müsstest du selber schauen).
Aber etwas was zu 100% deine Anforderungen entspricht wird es noch nicht fertig geben, also selber Hand anlegen wirst du trotzdem müssen.


----------

